# Profile live networks and import into WAN simulation



## adonibrahim

hello everybody,

I'm trying to finish a technical translation for device user guide and I found the following clause​ that I need to find a specific hebrew translation for it.

"profile live networks and import into wan simulation''

I see that "profile" here as a verb if I'm right kindly advise the right Hebrew translation.

Regards.


----------



## slus

לאפיין


----------



## adonibrahim

slus said:


> לאפיין


*wan 
אז אוכל לאמור
:אפיין רשתות חיות ותבוא לתוך סימולצית*


----------



## slus

זה לא נשמע נכון, וגם עדיף להימנע מניסוח בלשון זכר.
התרגום כמובן תלוי בהקשר אבל אולי משהו כמו

 לאפיין רשתות חיות ולייבא אותן להדמיית רשת התקשורת המרחבית

But I'm not an expert and context is everything


----------



## shalom00

I am familiar with the area.
It is OK, even in Hebrew, to write WAN instead of רשת התקשורת המרחבית


----------



## adonibrahim

slus said:


> זה לא נשמע נכון, וגם עדיף להימנע מניסוח בלשון זכר.
> התרגום כמובן תלוי בהקשר אבל אולי משהו כמו
> 
> לאפיין רשתות חיות ולייבא אותן להדמיית רשת התקשורת המרחבית
> 
> But I'm not an expert and context is everything



תודה רבה ​אני מעריך את המשוב שלך מאוד​​


----------



## adonibrahim

shalom00 said:


> I am familiar with the area.
> It is OK, even in Hebrew, to write WAN instead of רשת התקשורת המרחבית




Right. I saw some Hebrew user guide like that.
thanks for your feedback


----------



## LXNDR

slus said:


> עדיף להימנע מניסוח בלשון זכר



זהו המגדר המשמש בממשק של קרוב לוודאי רוב התוכנות המעוברתות, לא? אין בזה כל פסול וכל סקסיזם
.ממשק של תוכנה והוראות שימוש הם מהתחומים המעטים שבהם עוד אפשר לפגוש צורת ציווי ולו רק בלשון זכר​


----------

